# Horse colour QUIZ!



## speedy da fish

Here are the rules  :
There are 10 pictures of horses
You need to guess their colours correctly
All that get them all right will win a free edit by me 

1. easy one









2. coat pattern?









3. 









4. 









5.









6. colour and pinto pattern?









7. 









8.









9.









10.









Ill PM you with details of you win
good luck x


----------



## smrobs

1: Dark Bay
2: Brown Blanket (with spots) Appy
3: Perlino
4: Pangare or Mealy Chestnut
5: Dunalino
6: Gray........tobiano???
7: Either a flaxen chestnut or a chocolate palomino. Hard to tell with the shading of the pic.
8: Bay Pintaloosa
9: Dapple gray
10: Blue Roan

I figure there are several of them that I got wrong but I am just going by memory.


----------



## wild_spot

Dark bay
Blanket Appaloosa
Perlino
Not sure – maybe flaxen chestnut/taffy?
Dunalino (That’s dun on a palomino, right?)
Grulla/blue roan tobiano?
Chocolate palomino
Bay Pintaloosa
Dapple Grey
Blue roan or Grulla


----------



## lilkitty90

1. Bay
2. near leopard appy
3. perlino
4. pangare or mealy
5.dunalino
6.buckskin tobiano
7.chocolate palomino
8. Bay pintaloosa
9.dapple grey
10. blue or bay roan

i like this game!!! xD


----------



## speedy da fish

some of you are close! have another go if you want 
lilkitty90 is the closest so far!


----------



## lilkitty90

ahhh lol which ones am i getting wrong? i am terrible with colors


----------



## Indyhorse

I suck for colors, bad, but I'll give it a go 

1. Bay
2. pintaloosa
3. perlino
4. pangare or mealy chestnut
5. dunalino
6. black tobiano (will mature black, anyways!)
7. chocolate palomino
8. Bay tobiano
9. dapple grey
10.bay roan


----------



## lilkitty90

someone should start one of these in the game forum where we post pictures and guess the color! it's a very good learning expierence plus it fun to learn it all and see em


----------



## Indyhorse

okay, I think I'm changing my mind on #6, is a black tovero rather than tobiano? (I have a lot of trouble telling the difference) The rest of my guesses still stand *lol*


----------



## lilkitty90

i'm sticking with buckskin on #6 idk why but thats what my intuition says. sense mane, tail and lets seem to be black with the light brown coloring over the body. and the paint spots. idk though as i said i am terrible with colors! i can't wait to find out the answers though!


----------



## KrystaLake

1. Bay
2. Blanket Appy
3. Perlino
4. Mealy Sorrel
5. Dunalino
6. Buckskin Tovero (but this is a foal and colour may change)
7. Choc Palamino
8. Buckskin
9. Dapple Grey
10. Blue Roan


----------



## Plains Drifter

1. Bay
2. Blanket appy
3. perlino
4. pangare or mealy
5. red dun
6. buckskin tobiano
7. chocolate palamino
8. bay tobiano
9. dapple grey
10. blue roan or bay roan


----------



## Quixotic

1. bay
2. near-leopard appy
3. perlino
4. flaxen chestnut with pangare
5. dunalino
6. gray tobiano splash (although I'm interested to see what he was listed as online - pinto patterns aren't always identified correctly lol)
7. chocolate palomino
8. bay tobiano with what looks like bend-or spots
9. dappled gray
10. blue roan


----------



## fancypanzy123

*My guess*

Ok here is my guess:


1.Bay
2.Blanket Appy
3.Perlino
4.Blonde sorrel
5.Dunalino
6.Gray Overo
7.Dark Palomino
8.Tri colored paint
9.Dapple gray
10.Blue Roan


----------



## Ak1

1. Deep (or blood) Bay
2. near leopard appy - or blanketed
3. perlino
4. pangare or mealy
5.dunalino
6.buckskin tobiano
7.chocolate palomino
8. Bay pintaloosa
9.dapple grey
10. blue or bay roan


----------



## speedy da fish

fancypanzy123 said:


> Ok here is my guess:
> 
> 
> 1.Bay
> 2.Blanket Appy
> 3.Perlino
> 4.Blonde sorrel
> 5.Dunalino
> 6.Gray Overo
> 7.Dark Palomino
> 8.Tri colored paint
> 9.Dapple gray
> 10.Blue Roan


this one is close!


----------



## Quixotic

Quixotic said:


> 1. bay
> 2. near-leopard appy
> 3. perlino
> 4. flaxen chestnut with pangare
> 5. dunalino
> 6. gray tobiano splash (although I'm interested to see what he was listed as online - pinto patterns aren't always identified correctly lol)
> 7. chocolate palomino
> 8. bay tobiano with what looks like bend-or spots
> 9. dappled gray
> 10. blue roan


oops, I meant gray tobiano FRAME for #6!
I'm really interested to know which of my other answers aren't right :?


----------



## fancypanzy123

my pic to be edited


----------



## lilkitty90

did they say who the winner was?


----------



## Indyhorse

lilkitty90 said:


> did they say who the winner was?


I don't think anyone has got them all right.


----------



## lilkitty90

was just wondering. maybe they sent the winner a pm or something = ) i'm still excited to find these out and really think we should put a thread like this up in the games section!


----------



## CloudsMystique

1. Bay
2. Blanket
3. Perlino
4. Flaxen chestnut (with pangare gene)
5. Dunalino
6. Gray overo
7. Chocolate palomino
8. Bay pintaloosa
9. Dapple gray
10. Buckskin roan

Some of those are probably wrong... I was trying to guess some things that hadn't been guessed yet.


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah i sent a winner a pm and they never pmed me back with their picture to edit


----------



## lilkitty90

not sure who the winner is but someone posted a picture here and said for you to edit. maybe they were the winner?


----------



## speedy da fish

I dont think they were though :s , i think they were posting incase they did get them all right


----------



## Indyhorse

speedy da fish said:


> I dont think they were though :s , i think they were posting incase they did get them all right


Maybe they just haven't logged back in since you sent the pm yet. 

Can you let the rest of us know what the correct answers were?


----------



## speedy da fish

*bay*
*near leopard*
*perlino*
*pangare*
*dunalino*
*grey overo*
*chocolate palomino*
*pintoloosa/ bay*
*dapple grey*
*blue roan*
*^here are the answers, anyone get them all? PM me your picture to be edited if you did *


----------



## lilkitty90

darn i missed it by 2. but it was a fun contest anyway! = )


----------

